# Travers Day



## debodun (Aug 24, 2019)

The "biggie" event in my area today (August 24th) is the Travers Stakes - a horse race at the Saratoga Racecourse. Post time is 5:44 pm and wil be broadcast in the U.S. on the FOX network starting at 5 pm. Outside of the Triple Crown races, the Travers is arguably one of the most prestigious horse races in the U.S.


----------



## Linda Doc (Nov 22, 2019)

Hi debodun, I just saw this post since I just joined the forum. I'm a big horse racing fan and spend a week in Saratoga every year. I used to be the turf writer for The Trentonian newspaper in NJ and I covered the Travers during the 1990s and early 2000s. I would love to retire to Saratoga but I noticed there aren't many 55 up communities. What town do you live in?


----------



## debodun (Nov 22, 2019)

Stillwater - about 15 miles southeast of Saratoga. Here a link you might like to look at:

https://www.caring.com/senior-living/independent-living/new-york/saratoga-springs


----------



## Linda Doc (Nov 23, 2019)

Thank you very much!


----------

